# Anyone have experience using Leadwood or live near Rare Wood USA



## Foot Patrol (Jul 19, 2015)

I was on the Rare Wood USA site and saw they have wood from Africa called Leadwood. The board they show looks pretty interesting so I reached out to them to see if I could get a piece that was highly figured. I told them I was looking for a few board feet with a minimum of 1 inch thickness. When I heard back from them, they told me that I had to order $300 of wood for mail orders but I could pick up smaller orders if I go to their store in Mexico Maine. Since I do not live in Maine or have $300 to spend at this time for more wood, I though I would ask WB if they have any experience in working with Leadwood. I just finished up a knife this weekend with Desert Ironwood and wondered if Leadwood was similar in workability. I understand it darkens over time. Will this wash out the figure and turn bla over time.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> I was on the Rare Wood USA site and saw they have wood from Africa called Leadwood. The board they show looks pretty interesting so I reached out to them to see if I could get a piece that was highly figured. I told them I was looking for a few board feet with a minimum of 1 inch thickness. When I heard back from them, they told me that I had to order $300 of wood for mail orders but I could pick up smaller orders if I go to their store in Mexico Maine. Since I do not live in Maine or have $300 to spend at this time for more wood, I though I would ask WB if they have any experience in working with Leadwood. I just finished up a knife this weekend with Desert Ironwood and wondered if Leadwood was similar in workability. I understand it darkens over time. Will this wash out the figure and turn bla over time.



I see they are selling a piece on feebay


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 19, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I see they are selling a piece on feebay



Interesting I wonder why they did not point me to it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Interesting I wonder why they did not point me to it.



Because its not a 300.00 order lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 19, 2015)

I did not expect that I would get so few responses. I guess no one has worked with this wood before?


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2015)

Perhaps @David Seaba might be able to weigh in? I received a pen blank of Leadwood from him a while ago. I haven't had a chance to turn it yet, but maybe he's been able to turn or work with some and knows how it works?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought that wood sounded familiar. I haven't used any of it yet. All I have is a few pens blanks I believe. I forget what is out there with thousands of pen blanks and spindle blanks. Plus probably that much bf in flat lumber.  I think I have an addiction.  @phinds my me able to help you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2015)

"Leadwood" is a name used by at least 4 different woods. The South African woods that use it are Combretum hereroense and Combretum imberbe. Those are fairly obscure woods and are so rarely found in the US that it's one of several hundred woods I removed from my site a few years ago. I don't know anything else about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 20, 2015)

I just got 3 sticks recently from a recent purchase of a storage locker. Plan on selling them in the near future. Let me know if you are interested.
@Foot Patrol


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 20, 2015)

I received 2 small blocks one of my coworkers. His family is from Uganda. He did not know what the wood was but he said it was found on one of the reserves. I was amazed at the density, weight and had some nice figure. From this information I researched wood from Africa and happened on Leadwood. The board on Rare Wood USA looked pretty good so I thought this might be a good choice for knife handles like desert ironwood. In fact from what I read this wood is used for knife handles but is pretty rare.



pinky said:


> I just got 3 sticks recently from a recent purchase of a storage locker. Plan on selling them in the near future. Let me know if you are interested.



I would love to see what you have. The 2 pieces I have are pretty small and I am not sure I can get a scale out of them once I cut the sapwood or live edge off it. I could use it for a bolster though.


----------



## pinky (Jul 20, 2015)

I will post pics tomorrow, I have 3 pieces that are 2 x 2 x 12 each.
@Foot Patrol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 21, 2015)

@Foot Patrol 
Here's pics. Cleaned the wax off one side. All 3 for $30 plus $12.65

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 21, 2015)

I will take them. Please send paypal information.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2015)

I have used the _C. imberbe_ species only a little. My pieces chipped on the edges, be careful.....


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have used the _C. imberbe_ species only a little. My pieces chipped on the edges, be careful.....



Thanks Mark for the feedback. I am looking forward to putting scales on a knife and seeing how it finishes.


----------

